# Aumento de potencia en altavoces USB



## Myquael (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenas, les explico mi situación. 
Hace poco compré unos altavoces Innobo de gama baja alimentados por USB, pero que reciben la entrada de audio por la salida de la tarjeta de sonido, con la intención de utilizar sus piezas internas y crear otro diseño de altavoces más acorde a mis necesidades sin la necesidad de gastarme un dineral. 
El problema lo encuentro ya no en la calidad del sonido, que deja mucho que desear, sino en la potencia de los altavoces, quiero decir, en el volumen que pueden llegar a desarrollar, que es bastante bajo. 

Mi idea principal era reutilizar otros altavoces utilizando tan solo lo que se refiere a la parte acústica, es decir, lo que es la campana con su imán, etc., pero me temo que el problema del volumen no venga dado por el tamaño de la campana acústica o el imán, si no por la escasa potencia suministrada por el puerto USB. 

Pido perdón por la explicación pues como es evidente mi idea de sistemas de sonido no es muy grande, pero les agradecería cualquier tipo de consejo para ayudarme a aumentar el volumen de los altavoces, si es que es posible. 

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Myquael dijo:
			
		

> ...me temo que el problema del volumen no venga dado por el tamaño de la campana acústica o el imán, si no por la escasa potencia suministrada por el puerto USB.



Estás en lo cierto. La corriente máxima que entrega el USB es de 500mA, eso de una potencia máxima de 0,25/R [W].
Si la carga fuera de 4Ω, la potencia máxima, ideal y con olor a imposible, sería de 1W.

Conclusión: Alimentando el amplificador por USB te vas a quedar con las ganas de subir el volumen.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

seguramente tenga dentro un tda2822 puedes cortar el cable usb y cojes positivo y negativo y lo alimentas con 12v que suena bastante mas y con muchisima menos distorsion.


----------



## Myquael (Jul 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, aunque era lo que me temía. 
El problema está en que la única fuente de alimentación que quiero que tenga es USB, pues es para un portátil. 
He pensado en "ayudar" al aparato con una pila adicional, ¿ sería posible ?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Con una pila...
No te veo muy bien en esa empresa. Te va a resultar más simple conseguir una batería de gel de las de 12V/3Ah o más y aplicarla al amplificador que hagas (y adiós USB). Igual no supongas que vas a poder tener mucho volumen.

Y en la fórmula de allá arriba me equivoqué al escribirla, aunque la apliqué bien. El P=I²*R. Perdón por la pifia ops: .

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

pues no tienes mas remedio que hacer eso,o nada,porque no hay otra forma de que saques mas potencia.


----------



## Myquael (Jul 9, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda, veré lo que puedo hacer,


----------

